
Don’t Let Your Babies Grow Up to be Knowledge Workers - aundumla
http://andrewmcafee.org/2011/03/mcafee-india-jobs-skills-outsourcing-technology-digitization/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AndrewMcafeesBlog+%28Andrew+McAfee%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
lowprofile
My parental angst meter just pegged out.

